# 1981 Gt 26" Race Cruiser



## nycet3 (May 20, 2016)

Here's my 1981 GT 26" race cruiser. All original finishes and decals. Has GT frame, fork, seat post and first generation cruiser bars. Third generation profile cranks. A Torker six-bolt stem. Araya 7C hoops laced to loose ball Suzues. (I have a serviced pair of first gen Phils. Just waiting till I find a match for my NOS Araya 7x orphan.)
The brakes are Dia Compe MX1000's with a Tech 3 lever. The Troxel seat has been replaced by a red Kashimax MX.
Rides like a dream.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 20, 2016)

Nice Joe!!! So damn clean!!


----------



## bikeyard (May 20, 2016)

Is that a Blue Max frame around the corner?


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 21, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## nycet3 (May 21, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Is that a Blue Max frame around the corner?



no, it's a 1978 Mongoose Motomag:


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't suppose you're willing to part with the GT?
jd 763-473-1489


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

Nycet! what's up dude. it's texas from the society. you into bikes besides BMX?


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

wow... just realized there are a few society guys on here. cool! is this the society of vintage bicycle collecting, or the museum?


----------



## nycet3 (Aug 15, 2016)

4130chromoly said:


> Nycet! what's up dude. it's texas from the society. you into bikes besides BMX?




Hey man. Welcome aboard. 

To answer your question: Yes, indeed. 
I like pretty much any cool bike. Old School BMX has been my main area.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Myke (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey I know you!

Nice bike! I hope all is well!


----------

